# [SOLVED] mount.crypt nie montuje

## nkk

Hej!

Jak w temacie — mount.crypt otwiera zaszyfrowaną partycję (pojawia się /dev/mapper/_dev_sda6), ale jej nie montuje. Pozostaje otwarta, można ją później ręcznie zamontować, ale automatycznie nie działa. mount.crypt -v niec nie mówi o przyczynach.

```

mount.crypt -v /dev/sda6 /home

```

/dev/sda6 zaszyfrowane cryptsetup + luks. Docelowo wszsytko ma działać przez pam_mount, ale nie działa. Na razie myślę, że z tego samego powodu, co ów mount.crypt.Last edited by nkk on Fri Jul 30, 2010 8:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sherszen

A to by Cię nie zainteresowało: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-837124.html

Jak nie zaszyfrowałeś roota, a nic na to nie wskazuje to uzupełnij ten config i będzie ładnie działać.

Ty widzę używasz hasła, to tez nie problem. Usuwasz tylko key, remdev i wszystko będzie działać, bo dmcrypt startuje przed inicjalizacja /etc/fstab, wiec zdąży poprawnie zamontować. Z reszta, tam w tym pliku wszystko jest opisane. Ewentualnie dopisz do /etc/local.start montowanie.

----------

## nkk

Nie o to chodzi.

Aktualnie mam tak, jak jest w tym linku, czyli przy starcie systemu otwieranie przez /etc/init.d/dmcrytp, a później montowanie na podstawie wpisów w /etc/fstab.

To, do czego zmierzam, to montowanie przez pam_mount przy logowaniu użytkownika. Ale to z jakichś powodów nie działa. Analogicznie jak przy poleceniu mount.crypt — partycja jest otwierana, ale nie montowana. Stąd pytanie.

----------

## sherszen

No jeżeli używasz skryptu init dmcrypt  to on Ci tworzy urzadzenie w /dev/mapper/target, ale... po co pam wtedy? Jak chcesz przy logowaniu to skrypt powłoki by sprawę załatwił. (bashrc)

----------

## nkk

Jeśli będzie pam_mount działał dobrze, to nie będę wówczas używał skryptu /etc/init.d/dmcrypt.

----------

## nkk

Znalazłem rozwiązanie.

Okazało się, że mount.crypt (a co za tym idzie pam_mount) potrafi zmontować partycję pod warunkiem, że używamy hasła zapisanego w slocie zerowym. Do tej pory używałem hasła drugiego, stąd nie chciało działać (może kiedyś będzie).

----------

